# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چرا ظرفیت رشته های ریاضی امسال انقدر کم شده بود ؟

## amir.abs

سلام 
تو سایت کانون قبولی های کنکور 94 رو میدیدم  دیدم که ظرفیت خیلی از رشته ها برای رشته ریاضی امسال پایین اومده البته یه سسری هم مثه مهندسی برق بیشتر شده بود 
ولی رشته هایی مثله مدیریت که فک کنم اولویتش با رشته انسانیه به همین دلیل ظرفیت کم شده  
و رشته مهندسی معماری و عمران ظرفیت از پارسال کمتر شده بود 

پارسال رتبه 12000 مدیریت بازرگانی قبول میشد  اما  امسال دانشگاه ها تک و توک از رشته ریاضی میگرفتن سال عد خدا میدونه میخواد چی بشه 
گند زد به اهدافم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ultra

> سلام 
> تو سایت کانون قبولی های کنکور 94 رو میدیدم  دیدم که ظرفیت خیلی از رشته ها برای رشته ریاضی امسال پایین اومده البته یه سسری هم مثه مهندسی برق بیشتر شده بود 
> ولی رشته هایی مثله مدیریت که فک کنم اولویتش با رشته انسانیه به همین دلیل ظرفیت کم شده  
> و رشته مهندسی معماری و عمران ظرفیت از پارسال کمتر شده بود 
> 
> پارسال رتبه 12000 مدیریت بازرگانی قبول میشد  اما  امسال دانشگاه ها تک و توک از رشته ریاضی میگرفتن سال عد خدا میدونه میخواد چی بشه 
> گند زد به اهدافم


امسال ظرفیت رشته های شناور رو مثل مدیریت و حسابداری
بیشتر به انسانی ها اختصاص دادن
که خودشون هم اعلام کردن این موضوع رو

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام 
> تو سایت کانون قبولی های کنکور 94 رو میدیدم  دیدم که ظرفیت خیلی از رشته ها برای رشته ریاضی امسال پایین اومده البته یه سسری هم مثه مهندسی برق بیشتر شده بود 
> ولی رشته هایی مثله مدیریت که فک کنم اولویتش با رشته انسانیه به همین دلیل ظرفیت کم شده  
> و رشته مهندسی معماری و عمران ظرفیت از پارسال کمتر شده بود 
> 
> پارسال رتبه 12000 مدیریت بازرگانی قبول میشد  اما  امسال دانشگاه ها تک و توک از رشته ریاضی میگرفتن سال عد خدا میدونه میخواد چی بشه 
> گند زد به اهدافم


قبول نداری هدفت خوب نبوده پس؟ باید هدفت رو طوری بذاری که اونا هر غلطی هم کردن، نتونن جلوی تورو بگیرن که به هدفت برسی

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

ظرفیتا که کم نشدن آنچنان
در ضمن ظرفیت قبولی ریاضی ۲۲۰ هزارنفر بود که ۱۸۰ هزار نفر شرکت کردن
الان یه عالمه صندلی خالیه

----------


## amir.abs

نه منظورم ظرفیت تو یه سری رشته های خاص مثله مدیریت و یه سری مهندسیا

----------


## amir.abs

:Yahoo (79):

----------


## afshar

دوست مان درست گفت که شناورها دادن بیشتر به انسانی ها 
اما دلیل دوم هم اینه چون تشکیل کلاس های رشته های مدیریتی اصطلاحا" ما استادهای دانشگاه بهش میگیم تخته وایت بردی ، برای اغلب دانشگاه های کوچیک کشور مقدور و محیا هست ، سعی شده تا مجال به غیر انتفاعی و پیام نورها در این زمینه بیشتر بدن

----------

